# Angled leg press machine



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The one I have in my garage at home allows the angle of the back rest to be adjusted but not the foot plate which is at a straight 90 degrees to the sled. This suits me perfectly. I'm abroad at the minute though and the leg press machine in the local gym here is similar but the foot plate is fixed in a more obtuse angle (maybe about 110 degrees). It seems like a heavy duty well used piece of kit but when I used it I felt like it was shearing the cartilage in my knees and it was a battle to stop my feet from slipping forward on the plate. In fact my knees are still hurting now even though I trained a good 10 hours ago.

So now I'm wondering, what should the optimum angle of the footplate on an angled leg press machine be?

(And on a lighter note, being the only foreigner in a gym full of Filipinos I was attracting a fair bit attention from both the guys and the girls as I kept loading the leg press machine up. Got to my heaviest set feeling pretty proud with all the eyes on me, I lowered the weight and let out the loudest God damn fart of my life! Luckily I'm flying back to the capital tomorrow so I won't have to see them again for a while. Christ it was embarrassing!).


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Kazza61 said:


> The one I have in my garage at home allows the angle of the back rest to be adjusted but not the foot plate which is at a straight 90 degrees to the sled. This suits me perfectly. I'm abroad at the minute though and the leg press machine in the local gym here is similar but the foot plate is fixed in a more obtuse angle (maybe about 110 degrees). It seems like a heavy duty well used piece of kit but when I used it I felt like it was shearing the cartilage in my knees and it was a battle to stop my feet from slipping forward on the plate. In fact my knees are still hurting now even though I trained a good 10 hours ago.
> 
> So now I'm wondering, what should the optimum angle of the footplate on an angled leg press machine be?
> 
> (And on a lighter note, being the only foreigner in a gym full of Filipinos I was attracting a fair bit attention from both the guys and the girls as I kept loading the leg press machine up. Got to my heaviest set feeling pretty proud with all the eyes on me, I lowered the weight and let out the loudest God damn fart of my life! Luckily I'm flying back to the capital tomorrow so I won't have to see them again for a while. Christ it was embarrassing!).


Always go for a dump before legs lol, at our age we need to be safe, rather than sorry, I have never known a leg press machine tilt away before, the odd one had come farward abit, if your feet were to slip off, it be quite nasty


----------

